# Bunkie mud craze



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Last weekend open for the year. Gates open at 9am!!! Gonna be there saturday.. Anybody wanna come? I never been there before. So Google it for directions.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i live in lafayette how far is that


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Bout an hour from you. Just google it.. I cant give u specific directions, I am gonna put it in my GPS


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i googled it if we go i will look for u is that ur bike in the pic? if so that thing is sick


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, thats my bike. I was there.. Had alot of fun. Those trucks were tearing it up!!


----------

